# Le 5 fasi



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Da Wikipedia

*Elisabeth Kübler Ross* (Zurigo, 8 luglio 1926 – Scottsdale, 24 agosto 2004) è stata un medico, psichiatra e docente di medicina comportamentale svizzera.
Viene considerata la fondatrice della psicotanatologia, ed uno dei più noti esponenti dei _death studies_.


*Le Cinque fasi della elaborazione del lutto *

Il suo "_modello a cinque fasi_", elaborato nel 1970, rappresenta uno strumento che permette di capire le dinamiche mentali più frequenti della persona a cui è stata diagnosticata una malattia terminale, ma gli psicoterapeuti hanno constatato che esso è valido anche ogni volta che ci sia da elaborare un lutto solo affettivo e/o ideologico.
Da sottolineare che si tratta di un modello a fasi, _e non a stadi_, per cui le fasi possono anche alternarsi, presentarsi più volte nel corso del tempo, con diversa intensità, e senza un preciso ordine, dato che le emozioni non seguono regole particolari, ma anzi come si manifestano, così svaniscono, magari miste e sovrapposte.
Anche se la maggior parte delle persone sembra vivere le fasi secondo l’ordine in cui vengono descritte, non si tratta di un percorso “evolutivo a stadi”, per cui le fasi possono manifestarsi in qualsiasi ordine e ripresentarsi successivamente, ma anche presentarsi sovrapposte.

_Fase della negazione o del rifiuto_: “Ma è sicuro, dottore, che le analisi sono fatte bene?”, “Non è possibile, si sbaglia!”, “Non ci posso credere” sono le parole più frequenti di fronte alla diagnosi di una patologia organica grave; questa fase è caratterizzata dal fatto che il paziente, usando come meccanismo di difesa il rigetto dell' _esame di realtà_, ritiene impossibile di avere proprio quella malattia. Molto probabilmente il processo di rifiuto psicotico della verità circa il proprio stato di salute può essere funzionale al malato per proteggerlo da un’eccessiva ansia di morte e per prendersi il tempo necessario per organizzarsi. Con il progredire della malattia tale difesa diventa sempre più debole, a meno che non s’irrigidisca raggiungendo livelli ancor più psicopatologici.
_Fase della rabbia_: dopo la negazione iniziano a manifestarsi emozioni forti quali rabbia e paura, che esplodono in tutte le direzioni, investendo i familiari, il personale ospedaliero, Dio. La frase più frequente è “perché proprio a me?”. È una fase molto delicata dell’iter psicologico e relazionale del paziente. Rappresenta un momento critico che può essere sia il momento di massima richiesta di aiuto, ma anche il momento del rifiuto, della chiusura e del ritiro in sé.
_Fase del patteggiamento_: in questa fase la persona inizia a verificare cosa è in grado di fare, ed in quale progetti può investire la speranza, iniziando una specie di negoziato, che a seconda dei valori personali, può essere instaurato sia con le persone che costituiscono la sfera relazione del paziente, sia con le figure religiose. “se prendo le medicine, crede che potrò vivere fino a…”, “se guarisco, farò…”. In questa fase, la persona riprende il controllo della propria vita, e cerca di riparare il riparabile.
_Fase della depressione_: rappresenta un momento nel quale il paziente inizia a prendere consapevolezza delle perdite che sta subendo o che sta per subire e di solito si manifesta quando la malattia progredisce ed il livello di sofferenza aumenta. Questa fase viene distinta in due tipi di depressione: una reattiva ed una preparatoria. La depressione reattiva è conseguente alla presa di coscienza di quanti aspetti della propria identità, della propria immagine corporea, del proprio potere decisionale e delle proprie relazioni sociali, sono andati persi. La depressione preparatoria ha un aspetto anticipatorio rispetto alle perdite che si stanno per subire. In questa fase della malattia la persona non può più negare la sua condizione di salute, e inizia a prendere coscienza che la ribellione non è possibile, per cui la negazione e la rabbia vengono sostituite da un forte senso di sconfitta. Quanto maggiore è la sensazione dell’imminenza della morte, tanto più probabile è che la persona viva fasi di depressione.
_Fase dell’accettazione_: quando il paziente ha avuto modo di elaborare quanto sta succedendo intorno a lui, arriva ad un’accettazione della propria condizione ed a una consapevolezza di quanto sta per accadere; durante questa fase possono sempre e comunque essere presenti livelli di rabbia e depressione, che però sono di intensità moderata. In questa fase il paziente tende ad essere silenzioso ed a raccogliersi, inoltre sono frequenti momenti di profonda comunicazione con i familiari e con le persone che gli sono accanto. È il momento dei saluti e della restituzione a chi è stato vicino al paziente. È il momento del “testamento” e della sistemazione di quanto può essere sistemato, in cui si prende cura dei propri “oggetti” (sia in senso pratico, che in senso psicoanalitico). La fase dell’accettazione non coincide necessariamente con lo stadio terminale della malattia o con la fase pre-morte, momenti in cui i pazienti possono comunque sperimentare diniego, ribellione o depressione.
**********************************************************
Non vi pare che si seguano queste fasi anche nel caso del tradimento?

Personalmente pio son passata dalla fase 1 alla 2 in pochissimo tempo e questo mi ha portato ai sacchi dell'immondizia in tempi rapidi.
Però le fasi successive credo che durino anni per chiunque.
Riscontrate in voi o nelle storie che leggete qui queste fasi?


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da Wikipedia
> 
> *Elisabeth Kübler Ross* (Zurigo, 8 luglio 1926 – Scottsdale, 24 agosto 2004) è stata un medico, psichiatra e docente di medicina comportamentale svizzera.
> Viene considerata la fondatrice della psicotanatologia, ed uno dei più noti esponenti dei _death studies_.
> ...


 pare anche a me. mi sono fossilizzato troppo nella fase 3. ma in quel caso sono stato "aiutato" dalla controparte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> pare anche a me. mi sono fossilizzato troppo nella fase 3. ma in quel caso sono stato "aiutato" dalla controparte.


 Anch'io sono stata lenta nella fase del patteggiamento.
Ma credo che sia una cosa diffusa.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io sono stata lenta nella fase del patteggiamento.
> Ma credo che sia una cosa diffusa.


 porca zozza....avevo scritto un papiro di 20/30 righe e per un errore col mouse alla fine prima di inviare sono tornato indietro con la pagina e mi si è cancellato tutto....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da Wikipedia
> 
> *Elisabeth Kübler Ross* (Zurigo, 8 luglio 1926 – Scottsdale, 24 agosto 2004) è stata un medico, psichiatra e docente di medicina comportamentale svizzera.
> Viene considerata la fondatrice della psicotanatologia, ed uno dei più noti esponenti dei _death studies_.
> ...


Assolutamente NO. Quando hai visto con i tuoi occhi, la donna che ami morire su un letto di ospedale, preferiresti che lei ti avesse fatto milioni di corna e che sia viva, piuttosto che essere roso dal rimorso di quanto sei stato bastardo con lei...e che non c'è nessuna possibilità di rimediare, di ricostruire, di perdonare e ripartire. Il tradimento fa male solo in base a quanto tu dai valore alla fedeltà sessuale. Se tu metti in conto che nella vita di un uomo o di una donna è normale qualche deviazione sul tema, vivi il tradimento come una sfida. Ma con la morte non si scherza.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Luglio 2009)

Infine la psichiatra dice cazzate. Per me quel lutto, si è consumato così. Preso, incassato, congelato, e messo via. Fai conto che assomiglia a quella terribile scena dal Padrino in cui Michael Corleone sostiene la figlia che è stata colpita al cuore...tu apri la bocca per urlare ma non esce nessun suono...non capisco ste robe retoriche...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Infine la psichiatra dice cazzate. Per me quel lutto, si è consumato così. Preso, incassato, congelato, e messo via. Fai conto che assomiglia a quella terribile scena dal Padrino in cui Michael Corleone sostiene la figlia che è stata colpita al cuore...tu apri la bocca per urlare ma non esce nessun suono...non capisco ste robe retoriche...


 Su cosa la psichiatra dice cazzate?

Sull'elaborazione del lutto per l'accettazione di una grave malattia?
Hai avuto tu una grave malattia? 
La malattia di un altra persona?
Ma le tue reazioni (ammesso che tu sia in grado di analizzarle) hanno valore universale?

Sulle fasi del lutto causato dal tradimento e dalla fine di una lunga relazione?
Il traferimento l'ho fatto io come ipotesi.
E' secondo te una cazzata?
Può essere nel tuo caso e in mille altri casi.
Io ho fatto solo l'ipotesi perché io ho seguito quel percorso.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Su cosa la psichiatra dice cazzate?
> 
> Sull'elaborazione del lutto per l'accettazione di una grave malattia?
> Hai avuto tu una grave malattia? SI
> ...


Hai seguito quel percorso per elaborare il dolore da corna? O da separazione? O da morte del marito? O compagno? O amante?
Quante volte ho lasciato dicendo..." TU per me sei morta!"..." Mi sei indifferente"...MA come è diverso...quando tu muori sul serio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Hai seguito quel percorso per elaborare il dolore da corna? O da separazione? O da morte del marito? O compagno? O amante?
> Quante volte ho lasciato dicendo..." TU per me sei morta!"..." Mi sei indifferente"...MA come è diverso...quando tu muori sul serio...


 Corna e separazione.
Sarebbe stato meno doloroso se fosse morto.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

riprovo a riscrivere quello che si è cancellato.
la fase di cui si stava parlando per quanto mi riguarda è segnata da una canzone che in quel periodo si sentiva anche in chiesa durante la messa. è "obsesion" degli Aventura (che stranamente ha un testo significativo in questa discussione). Ogni qual volta che la sento (in effetti sempre gradatamente con un pochino meno di "forza") mi sembra di rivivere le sensazioni di quando un anno prima di uscire di casa avevo deciso di andarmene. Dopo attenta, scrupolosa e "lacerante" analisi ero convenuto all'idea che la cosa migliore da fare era separarsi (soprattutto per la mia incolumità psichica) e qualche giorno prima di andarmi a fare un viaggetto di 3 gg a Monaco per la festa della birra (ininfluente ma mi piacciono i dettagli) serenamente e pacatamente (e chi mi conosce anche qui sa che posso tranquillamente esserlo, ma che non mi viene così tanto di "estrema naturalezza" esserlo) l'ho comunicato alla mia ex che mi ha tranquillamente ribadito che anche per lei il ns matrimonio era finito e che comunque non mi stava dicendo di andarmene o mi stava sbattendo fuori di casa e che avrebbe accolto qualsiasi mia decisione in merito alla convivenza. Ritorno dalla mini vacanza di sera tardi e mi metto a letto sul divano in sala (già da qualche tempo non dormivo più con lei. sempre per mia decisone, come per uscire fuori di casa la convivenza o meno nel letto era di mia esclusiva responsabilità e decisione, lei pareva indifferente alla cosa) a doprmire. in piena notte lei si viene a sdraiare nel divano con me e comicnuia una lunga ed estenuante discussione su quello che le avevo detto prima di partire e di come lei avesse cambiato idea a che fosse stupido finire un matrimonio che comunque era basato su un sentimento d'amore che (a quanto disse lei) pareva ancora ci fosse da parte sua. dopo un paio d'ore diciamo che mi ero fatto incartare (non è che ci volesse molto. la mia decisione era nata solo dalla razionalità e non dai miei sentimenti la cui esistenza non era mai da me stata messa indiscussione) e il matrimoni si è trascinato/è durato ancora un annetto. dicamo anche che poi ho avuto (e forse ancora oggi una punta c'è ancora) un rimpianto di non essere stato fermo nella mia (giusta all'epoca come lo è stata in seguito) decisone di andarmene. 
tutto questo l'ho scritto per tre motivi che in maniera molto "strana" si sono intrecciati tra ieri e oggi:
1) ieri sono andato al matrimonio civile (simile al mio) della mia collega e sinceramente un po' mi ha intristito
2)ieri pomeriggio in macchina ho sentito la canzone di cui ho scritto sopra e quindi le sensazioni che ho descritto le ho sentite come ogni volta succede
3) persa ha aperto oggi questo thread

devo anche dire che il "rapporto" con l'ex ultimamente sta evolvendo. pur riconoscendo sempre quei tratti che fanno/hanno fatto di lei una compagna per me inadeguata anche se indubitamente amata e ricambiato, mi accorgo che lei per me è diventata una specie di "parente". ultimamente ha avuto un problema di salute abbastanza serio per le possibili conseguenze che poteva (e per sua fortuna pare che non ne avrà, almeno per il momento) riportare e sinceramente mi è molto dispiaciuto più di quello che avrei potuto pensare e quando mi ha "consultato" come di solito fa e ha fatto in analoghe situazioni stranamentequesta volta non mi a proprio dato fastidio come le altre (anche se comunque ogni volta ho risposto e rispondo), anzi mi ha fatto molta tenerezza e sinceramente avrei voluto andare a trovarla in ospedale anche se poi non l'ho fatto (mi è sembrato anche fuori luogo che mi facessi 500 km per andare a trovarla) ma sono stato molto "sollevato" e contento quando l'ho sentita al telefono che stava bebe quando è tornata a casa.
detto questo, non comincerei un'asnalisi su quello che ho scritto vedendoci quello che non è (e cioè che io sono ancora innamorato dell'ex)e guarderei bene tutte le parole virgolettate. datto anche questo, nell'ultimo periodo ho anche riflettuto e (un po', non in assoluto e non per tutti e tutto) sul fatto che, indipendentemente da come si svolgono e si sviluppano le storie e le loro fini, chi si è amato e ha avuto una fondamentale importanza nella vita di qualcun'altro, non lo si smette di amare mai.
ho scritto. saluti e baci...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Dipende.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende.


 parli con me e della mia ultima riflessione?
certo, infatti ho scritto:"(un po', non in assoluto e non per tutti e tutto)"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> parli con me e della mia ultima riflessione?
> certo, infatti ho scritto:"(un po', non in assoluto e non per tutti e tutto)"


Parlavo per me.
La tua bella e sincera riflessione può solo essere letta con rispetto.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parlavo per me.
> La tua bella e sincera riflessione può solo essere letta con rispetto.


 si, ma se domani mi dice che non posso andare a prendere (anzi non io ma mia sorella perchè lei smette di lavorare venerdì) V. prima di venerdì 7/8 (con tutta la rottura di scatole che puoi immaginare visto che l'8 si parte, e molto presto di mattina, direi notte piena), ritornerà la "stronza" di sempre...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> si, ma se domani mi dice che non posso andare a prendere (anzi non io ma mia sorella perchè lei smette di lavorare venerdì) V. prima di venerdì 7/8 (con tutta la rottura di scatole che puoi immaginare visto che l'8 si parte, e molto presto di mattina, direi notte piena), ritornerà la "stronza" di sempre...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 hai mai conosciuto un che non cabia idea, fermo e impassibile nelle sue idee come me?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> hai mai conosciuto un che non cabia idea, fermo e impassibile nelle sue idee come me?








  ci devo pensare...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ci devo pensare...


sei offensiva.


----------



## Old sperella (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> **********************************************************
> Non vi pare che si seguano queste fasi anche nel caso del tradimento?


sì , avevo letto anche qualcosa online .


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Corna e separazione.
> Sarebbe stato meno doloroso se fosse morto.


Non parlare così  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Se hai subito le corna, potevi rendergli la pariglia...
Non esiste nulla di più doloroso della morte di chi hai amato.

Vi disperate per le corna. 
Ma porca miseria pensate un po' a tutte le donne che oggi hanno 80 anni. A quelle che si sono sposate senza conoscere. A quelle che si sono sposate con questo sentimento: " Speriamo che mi voglia bene!". A quelle che hanno passato la vita che so tra suprusi e botte. 
A quelle che non potevano andarsene o separarsi perchè dipendevano in tutto e per tutto da lui. 

Pensate a coloro che si sono sacrificate per la causa dell'emancipazione della donna.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non parlare così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensa tu invece a tutti quelli che si sono sposati per amore....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> pensa tu invece a tutti quelli che si sono sposati per amore....


Un lusso di pochissimi. 
Per questo ci sono tanti casini.

Un tempo l'unica sega mentale di una coppia era: " Mangeremo stasera?". O faremo la fame? Speriamo che il bambino non si ammali, che non ci sono soldi per le medicine. 

Un matrimonio non sta in piedi solo con l'amore.

Non siamo dentro un romanzetto Harmony.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Un lusso di pochissimi.
> Per questo ci sono tanti casini.
> 
> Un tempo l'unica sega mentale di una coppia era: " Mangeremo stasera?". O faremo la fame? Speriamo che il bambino non si ammali, che non ci sono soldi per le medicine.
> ...


 hei einstein!...chi cazzo ti dice di sposarti? te lo ordina il medico? ah certo, dimanticavo altrimenti ti devi sbattere per trombarti qualcuna...quasi più triste che sposarsi per indigenza....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> hei einstein!...chi cazzo ti dice di sposarti? te lo ordina il medico? ah certo, dimanticavo altrimenti ti devi sbattere per trombarti qualcuna...quasi più triste che sposarsi per indigenza....


????????????????????????????????????
Senti...perchè...non leggi che so...
Philippe Aries: La Vita Privata dal Rinascimento all'Illuminismo ( Laterza).

Poi parliamo ok?

Ma...non sai...che veniamo da un'epoca in cui, l'unico modo per fare sesso era:
A) Sposarsi
B) Andare con prostitute.

Guarda amico mio...di ampliare un po' i tuoi orizzonti...ad esempio a te hanno clonato il bancomat, a me hanno bruciato in borsa 40% dei miei risparmi di dieci anni...capisci???


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ????????????????????????????????????
> Senti...perchè...non leggi che so...
> Philippe Aries: La Vita Privata dal Rinascimento all'Illuminismo ( Laterza).
> 
> ...


 tu non so da dove vieni, io da dove arrivo si e non ci voglio certo tornare...sta id fatto che opra non è così e tu che lo hai dichiararato non puoi che solo intristirmi. meglio ammazzarsi di pippe e andare a prostitute. è più dignitoso.
e i miei orizzonti li amplio quando decido io...comunque siccome mi hai annoiato vado a dormire....da solo e prima mi addormenterò facendomi una bella pippa...buonanotte fortunato amico mio sposato.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> tu non so da dove vieni, io da dove arrivo si e non ci voglio certo tornare...sta id fatto che opra non è così e tu che lo hai dichiararato non puoi che solo intristirmi. meglio ammazzarsi di pippe e andare a prostitute. è più dignitoso.
> e i miei orizzonti li amplio quando decido io...comunque siccome mi hai annoiato vado a dormire....da solo e prima mi addormenterò facendomi una bella pippa...buonanotte fortunato amico mio sposato.


http://libreriarizzoli.corriere.it/...la_vita_privata__vol_5.aspx?ean=9788842064930

Embè certo...ti hanno fottuto i soldi...come fai a pagarti certi capricetti...da uomo?

E quando ti sposi...vedrai che palle ci vogliono per tirare avanti la carretta...e tirar su una famiglia...


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Luglio 2009)

Anch'io ho vissuto l'esperienza del tradimento e della separazione come un lutto.
Mi ha arrecato più dolore la separazione rispetto al tradimento.
Avevo già vissuto anche l'esperienza della malattia grave, che nel mio caso è stata ancora più drammatica e dolorosa rispetto alla separazione, ma mi sembrano esperienze simili.
La cosa più difficile è passare alla fase n. 5.
Alcuni giorni fa ho assistito al film “L'interprete” con Nicole Kidman e Sean Penn.
La protagonista diceva che nel suo Paese africano d'origine quando si verifica un omicidio il colpevole viene legato e buttato in un fiume. La famiglia della vittima può lasciarlo morire e decidere di vivere nel lutto per il resto della vita oppure possono buttarsi in acqua e liberarlo e decidere di continuare a vivere la loro vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Un lusso di pochissimi.
> Per questo ci sono tanti casini.
> 
> Un tempo l'unica sega mentale di una coppia era: " Mangeremo stasera?". O faremo la fame? Speriamo che il bambino non si ammali, che non ci sono soldi per le medicine.
> ...


 Guarda che il privato è politico.
E non nel senso che la politica deve imporre comportamenti nel privato (una castroneria che ho letto recentemente su un Giornale), ma nel senso che quel che accade nel privato è strettamente legato al periodo storico in cui si vive.
In tempi in cui ci si domandava se si arrivava a mangiare il giorno dopo il tradimento neppure c'era, anche perché si viveva in centri abitati molto piccoli in cui vi era controllo sociale, mentre invece era tollerato e nascosto l'incesto.
Che paragoni fai?

Comunque io ti ho detto il mio vissuto e su questo non puoi dire che non è così o non dovrebbe essere così perché così è stato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Comunque va bene seguire il flusso del pensiero e della conversazione, ma almeno in qualche thread che ha ambizione di essere serio e che forse può interessare qualcuno si potrebbe cercare di limitare le deviazioni.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> http://libreriarizzoli.corriere.it/...la_vita_privata__vol_5.aspx?ean=9788842064930
> 
> Embè certo...ti hanno fottuto i soldi...come fai a pagarti certi capricetti...da uomo?
> 
> E quando ti sposi...vedrai che palle ci vogliono per tirare avanti la carretta...e tirar su una famiglia...


ma dai? mi sono sposato, sto divorziando e non ho imparato un caxxo?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che il privato è politico.
> E non nel senso che la politica deve imporre comportamenti nel privato (una castroneria che ho letto recentemente su un Giornale), ma nel senso che quel che accade nel privato è strettamente legato al periodo storico in cui si vive.
> In tempi in cui ci si domandava se si arrivava a mangiare il giorno dopo il tradimento neppure c'era, anche perché si viveva in centri abitati molto piccoli in cui vi era controllo sociale, mentre invece era tollerato e nascosto l'incesto.
> Che paragoni fai?
> ...
























  e in ogni paesino rispettabile...c'era il bordello 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  magari se paragoni il tuo vissuto...con donne di altri tempi ti baci le mani. E tiri un respiro di sollievo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> e in ogni paesino rispettabile...c'era il bordello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se fossi nata solo trentanni prima non avrei avuto alcun problema sentimentale perché probabilmente non sarei arrivata all'adolescenza, visto che senza gli antibiotici non sarei qui.
Ma che c'entra?
Ho fatto proprio il discorso che di vivono le vicende personali in relazione al tempo che si vive.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> riprovo a riscrivere quello che si è cancellato.
> la fase di cui si stava parlando per quanto mi riguarda è segnata da una canzone che in quel periodo si sentiva anche in chiesa durante la messa. è "obsesion" degli Aventura (che stranamente ha un testo significativo in questa discussione). Ogni qual volta che la sento (in effetti sempre gradatamente con un pochino meno di "forza") mi sembra di rivivere le sensazioni di quando un anno prima di uscire di casa avevo deciso di andarmene. Dopo attenta, scrupolosa e "lacerante" analisi ero convenuto all'idea che la cosa migliore da fare era separarsi (soprattutto per la mia incolumità psichica) e qualche giorno prima di andarmi a fare un viaggetto di 3 gg a Monaco per la festa della birra (ininfluente ma mi piacciono i dettagli) serenamente e pacatamente (e chi mi conosce anche qui sa che posso tranquillamente esserlo, ma che non mi viene così tanto di "estrema naturalezza" esserlo) l'ho comunicato alla mia ex che mi ha tranquillamente ribadito che anche per lei il ns matrimonio era finito e che comunque non mi stava dicendo di andarmene o mi stava sbattendo fuori di casa e che avrebbe accolto qualsiasi mia decisione in merito alla convivenza. Ritorno dalla mini vacanza di sera tardi e mi metto a letto sul divano in sala (già da qualche tempo non dormivo più con lei. sempre per mia decisone, come per uscire fuori di casa la convivenza o meno nel letto era di mia esclusiva responsabilità e decisione, lei pareva indifferente alla cosa) a doprmire. in piena notte lei si viene a sdraiare nel divano con me e comicnuia una lunga ed estenuante discussione su quello che le avevo detto prima di partire e di come lei avesse cambiato idea a che fosse stupido finire un matrimonio che comunque era basato su un sentimento d'amore che (a quanto disse lei) pareva ancora ci fosse da parte sua. dopo un paio d'ore diciamo che mi ero fatto incartare (non è che ci volesse molto. la mia decisione era nata solo dalla razionalità e non dai miei sentimenti la cui esistenza non era mai da me stata messa indiscussione) e il matrimoni si è trascinato/è durato ancora un annetto. dicamo anche che poi ho avuto (e forse ancora oggi una punta c'è ancora) un rimpianto di non essere stato fermo nella mia (giusta all'epoca come lo è stata in seguito) decisone di andarmene.
> tutto questo l'ho scritto per tre motivi che in maniera molto "strana" si sono intrecciati tra ieri e oggi:
> 1) ieri sono andato al matrimonio civile (simile al mio) della mia collega e sinceramente un po' mi ha intristito
> ...


Incredibile!

Mi tocca quotarti


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se fossi nata solo trentanni prima non avrei avuto alcun problema sentimentale perché probabilmente non sarei arrivata all'adolescenza, visto che senza gli antibiotici non sarei qui.
> Ma che c'entra?
> Ho fatto proprio il discorso che di vivono le vicende personali in relazione al tempo che si vive.


Ecco brava. Ma secondo me la tua impostazione metodologica errata è questa: pensare che le tue verità parziali possano andare bene anche per altre persone. Questa a casa mia si chiama: ideologia.

Se parliamo del dolore, penso che vi sia un diagramma, tra l'evento in sè e la nostra capacità di farvi fronte. 

Così succede che per certe persone rompersi un' unghia sia più devastante e doloroso che non la perdita di un figlio. 

Il problema del nostro tempo è che si vive l'istituzione "coppia" con schemi, che bene o male, sono troppo "stretti".

O si rivede il fenomeno sociale sdoganando certe idee, o non si può andare avanti sempre pensando: quella ha l'amante allora è una brutta persona, quella non ce l'ha allora è una brava persona.

Ufficialmente siamo tutti fedeli, casti e puri.
Ufficiosamente non si sa.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Incredibile!
> 
> Mi tocca quotarti


 Incredibile!
mi tocca mandarti aff....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava. Ma secondo me la tua impostazione metodologica errata è questa: pensare che le tue verità parziali possano andare bene anche per altre persone. Questa a casa mia si chiama: ideologia.
> 
> Se parliamo del dolore, penso che vi sia un diagramma, tra l'evento in sè e la nostra capacità di farvi fronte.
> 
> ...


Ma quando mai ho pensato che le mie verità siano valide per tutti ...son talmente poche che bastano a malapena per me.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> Incredibile!
> mi tocca mandarti aff....


Prrrrr...pr...PRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prrrrr...pr...PRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quando mai ho pensato che le mie verità siano valide per tutti ...son talmente poche che bastano a malapena per me.


Ecco io invece non ho nessuna verità. Nessuna. Tutte le verità in cui ho creduto si sono scarnificate in illusioni. O per lo meno in cose che cambiavano in continuazione come dentro un prisma. Ma in ogni cosa della vita sento che..." ho dovuto far così". Come dire...non avevo scampo o alternative. Oggi per me è troppo pericoloso credere in verità inconfutabili e lottare per esse. Troppo. Come dire...mi lascio andare e sia quel che sia. Quello che dovevo fare l'ho fatto.


----------



## Old amarax (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Corna e separazione.
> Sarebbe stato meno doloroso se fosse morto.


Lui a vedere quanto soffrivo me lo chiese se era meglio se fosse morto.Al momento dissi di no. Ma dissi che volevo morire io. E prima di lui x dargli quel dolore. Ti quoto persiché con tutta l'anima.Io stò ancora al punto 1...


----------



## Old amarax (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava. Ma secondo me la tua impostazione metodologica errata è questa: pensare che le tue verità parziali possano andare bene anche per altre persone. Questa a casa mia si chiama: ideologia.
> 
> Se parliamo del dolore, penso che vi sia un diagramma, tra l'evento in sè e la nostra capacità di farvi fronte.
> 
> ...


Per me a prescindere dalle etichette una brava persona non causa dolore gratuito a nessuno.vedi ad es la libertà di scelta...


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Per me a prescindere dalle etichette *una brava persona non causa dolore gratuito a nessuno*.vedi ad es la libertà di scelta...


ti quoto

per le fasi, credo di essre passata dalla 1^ alla 3^
e ora sono immersa fino al collo nella 2^  nella 4^
contemporanamente


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Per me a prescindere dalle etichette una brava persona non causa dolore gratuito a nessuno.vedi ad es la libertà di scelta...


Involontariamente e'possibile.
Un traditore non tradisce per ferire il compagno.


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ... ho anche riflettuto e (un po', non in assoluto e non per tutti e tutto) sul fatto che, indipendentemente da come si svolgono e si sviluppano le storie e le loro fini, chi si è amato e ha avuto una fondamentale importanza nella vita di qualcun'altro, non lo si smette di amare mai.


 L'affetto profondo rimarrà sempre, concordo. In queste persone resta una parte di noi.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'affetto profondo rimarrà sempre, concordo. In queste persone resta una parte di noi.


 nel mio caso ci ho lasciato molto...pure troppo direi..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Lui a vedere quanto soffrivo me lo chiese se era meglio se fosse morto.Al momento dissi di no. Ma dissi che volevo morire io. E prima di lui x dargli quel dolore. Ti quoto persiché con tutta l'anima.Io stò ancora al punto 1...


 La morte ti lascia e anzi amplifica i ricordi e il buono vissuto insieme.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La morte ti lascia e anzi amplifica i ricordi e il buono vissuto insieme.


Attendo con ansia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Attendo con ansia


 Se non c'è stato il tradimento.

Ehi intendevo la morte di lui ...mica la mia, eh...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non c'è stato il tradimento.
> 
> *Ehi intendevo la morte di lui *...mica la mia, eh...


Pure io... ti pare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io... ti pare


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava. Ma secondo me la tua impostazione metodologica errata è questa: pensare che le tue verità parziali possano andare bene anche per altre persone. Questa a casa mia si chiama: ideologia.
> 
> Se parliamo del dolore, penso che vi sia un diagramma, tra l'evento in sè e la nostra capacità di farvi fronte.
> 
> ...


Certe esempi del cazzo, anche se a titolo di esagerazione, si potrebbero comunque risparmiare...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Per me a prescindere dalle etichette una brava persona non causa dolore gratuito a nessuno.vedi ad es la libertà di scelta...


Mai fatto il bastardo...mai...La mia ultima forza sta nell'imparare a incassare colpi senza battere ciglio...

Che poi...se tu mi dai un pugno da 10 e io ti scaravento addosso un cazzotto da 1000...è un altro paio di maniche...

Non è mai successo in vita mia che una perda la testa per me in un certo modo...ma sono sicurissimo che non glielo permetterei...

Solo cose tra adulti consenzienti e consapevoli.

Giochi dove si conosce perfettamente il limite. 

Se una mi fa un tiro come Libertà...non so proprio cosa le farei...non lo so...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certe esempi del cazzo, anche se a titolo di esagerazione, si potrebbero comunque risparmiare...


Fedi...ma questo è quello che ho esperito. Nessuna esagerazione.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Fedi...ma questo è quello che ho esperito. Nessuna esagerazione.


perchè certe spiegazioni sono peggio della cosa in sè?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Fedi...ma questo è quello che ho esperito. Nessuna esagerazione.


Se avessi perso un figlio...e leggessi una simile stronzata...ti converrebbe nasconderti...ma bene eh!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se avessi perso un figlio...e leggessi una simile stronzata...ti converrebbe nasconderti...ma bene eh!


quoto il racchio!


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto il racchio!


 io l'appoggio alla racchia che quota...
PS: non c'è più spazio


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> io l'appoggio alla racchia che quota...
> PS: non c'è più spazio


lapidiamo il pinciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lapidiamo il pinciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


 ah come mi fa disperare quel demonio...........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ah come mi fa disperare quel demonio...........








Più che altro le fracassa...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se avessi perso un figlio...e leggessi una simile stronzata...ti converrebbe nasconderti...ma bene eh!


Ti capisco. 
Infatti è quello che io ho provato, quando ho visto Persa scrivere che avrebbe sofferto meno se il suo amico fosse morto. Sai...con la morte non si scherza. Ovvio avrei preferito milioni di volte essere cornuto e mazziato, ma avere lei al mio fianco, che non perderla per un cancro.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Infatti è quello che io ho provato, quando ho visto Persa scrivere che avrebbe sofferto meno se il suo amico fosse morto. Sai...con la morte non si scherza. Ovvio avrei preferito milioni di volte essere cornuto e mazziato, ma avere lei al mio fianco, che non perderla per un cancro.


 ma incaponirsi invece che cambiare discorso no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Infatti è quello che io ho provato, quando ho visto Persa scrivere che avrebbe sofferto meno se il suo amico fosse morto. Sai...con la morte non si scherza. Ovvio avrei preferito milioni di volte essere cornuto e mazziato, ma avere lei al mio fianco, che non perderla per un cancro.


 Non il mio amico ...mio marito.
E ti garantisco che è vero.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più che altro le fracassa...


ma che razza di utente santa sei?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non il mio amico ...mio marito.
> E ti garantisco che è vero.


Dici così perchè lui è vivo e vegeto.
E tu sei solo ferita nell'orgoglio.
Non hai allora ancora provato il vero dolore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma che razza di utente santa sei?


 Son santa ...mica scema.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Dici così perchè lui è vivo e vegeto.
> E tu sei solo ferita nell'orgoglio.
> Non hai allora ancora provato il vero dolore.


 Permetti che ci diamo del tu?
...va a....


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Dici così perchè lui è vivo e vegeto.
> E tu sei solo ferita nell'orgoglio.
> Non hai allora ancora provato il vero dolore.


 immagino invece che tu l'hai provato....spiegalo un po' che così ci esperiamo anche noi cinici e insensibili..


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Infatti è quello che io ho provato, quando ho visto Persa scrivere che avrebbe sofferto meno se il suo amico fosse morto. *Sai...con la morte non si scherza.* Ovvio avrei preferito milioni di volte essere cornuto e mazziato, ma avere lei al mio fianco, che non perderla per un cancro.


 
Allora non farlo e smettila di far l'ipocrita....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> immagino invece che tu l'hai provato....spiegalo un po' che così ci esperiamo anche noi cinici e insensibili..


Prima di conoscere mia moglie, e dopo una delusione con quella che so essere l'unica donna che io abbia mai amato veramente, ebbi una storia con una.

Questa era esattamente la "donna speciale".

Iniziai di nuovo a sognare. Vedevo come lei apprezzasse tutti i miei progetti di vita. Passavamo notti intere a parlare. L'intesa a livello mentale era perfetta. Vivevo lei come la mia più grande rivincita contro la stronzaggine femminile. 

Cazzo...finalmente una che mi valorizzava, che mi apprezzava, che mi spronava anzichè frenarmi o piagnucolare...

Poi pap test di rito.
Qualcosa non va.

E in pochi mesi...

Mi ha lasciato un messaggio, perchè era furibonda nel dover andarsene. Cazzo...gli ormoni in una donna giovane viaggiano...fu devastata.

Il messaggio è questo: " Sei sempre stato uno stronzo bastardo, egocentrico, egoista, idolatra di te stesso,  MA alla fine sei stato l'unico che mi ha dimostrato vero amore! L'asso piglia tutto, ricordatelo!"...

Non mi sono mai pianto addosso.
mi sono dato due sberle in faccia e mi sono detto..." Sii uomo!"

Tre mesi dopo ho conosciuto mia moglie.

Di lei comunque mi restano le bellissime lettere. E qualche registrazione di musiche che abbiamo suonato insieme...tipo il concerto di Elgar per violoncello e orchestra. E qualche foto.

Ora: se tu scopri che tuo marito ha una relazione. Puoi cacciarlo, puoi perdonarlo, puoi fare quel che ti pare...ma con la morte subisci e basta.
Non hai scelta.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora non farlo e smettila di far l'ipocrita....


Mai scherzato. 
Nessuna ipocrisia.
Parlo solo di esperienze vissute.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Prima di conoscere mia moglie, e dopo una delusione con quella che so essere l'unica donna che io abbia mai amato veramente, ebbi una storia con una.
> 
> Questa era esattamente la "donna speciale".
> 
> ...


 e quindi pensi che questo altri non l'hanno provato?mah!
guarda lasciamo perdere lord perchè non è il caso di continuare
e giusto per dirlo, mi dispiace ovviaMENTE PER LA RAGazza...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e quindi pensi che questo altri non l'hanno provato?mah!
> guarda lasciamo perdere lord perchè non è il caso di continuare
> e giusto per dirlo, mi dispiace ovviaMENTE PER LA RAGazza...


Persa non l'ha provato. 
Che ne so degli altri?
é lei che ha scritto una cosa ai miei occhi, blasfema non io.

Figuriamoci se a te frega qualcosa dei miei cazzi personali...a te frega solo tirarmi i peli della barba a ogni 3 x 2 in ogni cosa che scrivo.

E francamente inizi a stufarmi.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Persa non l'ha provato.
> Che ne so degli altri?
> é lei che ha scritto una cosa ai miei occhi, blasfema non io.
> 
> ...


 quello che frega a me non puoi saperlo a meno che non te lo dica io come non puoi sapere se persa ha provato quel dolore...ti do una notizia in anteprima..ill posto di dio è già preso...ambisci a qualcos'altro va...
ah...hai poca pazienza, come ti stufi presto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Persa non l'ha provato.
> Che ne so degli altri?
> é lei che ha scritto una cosa ai miei occhi, blasfema non io.
> 
> ...


 Che ne sai di cosa ho provato io?
Ma senti un po' questo?!
Ma come ti permetti di andare a sindacare i sentimenti altrui?!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ne sai di cosa ho provato io?
> Ma senti un po' questo?!
> Ma come ti permetti di andare a sindacare i sentimenti altrui?!!!


non essere blasfema che ti arriva un fulmine....o al limite mi diventi una statua di sale e dovrò usarti a pezzi per l'acqua della pasta..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Dai ragazzi basta.
Lasciamo fuori dal forum queste cose.


----------



## Old amarax (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Attendo con ansia





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La morte ti lascia e anzi amplifica i ricordi e il buono vissuto insieme.


Per la serie la  buonanima ...a  parlarne da vivo era un emerito stronzo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Per la serie la buonanima ...a parlarne da vivo era un emerito stronzo?


----------

